# Starcraft 2 HotS stürzt bei wechsel auf desktop ab...



## jules.m (17. April 2013)

*Starcraft 2 HotS stürzt bei wechsel auf desktop ab...*

Hi leute! hab folgendes Problem und weiß nicht mehr weiter...
Wenn ich aus Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm auf den Desktop wechsle und dann wieder zurück ins spiel wechseln will, stürzt es mit folgender fehlermeldung ab:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




System siehe Sig!

Grafikkarten Treiber is aktuell (314.22), und auch sonst alles immer auf dem neuesten Stand bei mir. Neuinstallation usw. und so fort hat auch nichts geholfen. Im Internet finde ich den Fehler auch nirgends, scheint eher gänzlich unbekannt zu sein... Irgendwo hab ich gelesen ich solle doch die Variables.txt Datei löschen, was aber bei mir auch nix gebracht hat...

Außerdem tritt der Fehler erst seit Heart of the Swarm auf, bei Wings of Liberty hatte ich niemals probleme. Und wenn ich nicht auf den Desktop wechsle läuft das Spiel auch wunderbar bei mir, ohne abzustürzen.


----------



## tripod (17. April 2013)

*AW: Starcraft 2 HotS stürzt bei wechsel auf desktop ab...*

den gleichen absturz hatte ich vor gut 3 wochen auch mehrmals abends(auch mit directx/opengl).
mit dem neuen treiber, den du schon hast hatte ich nun keine probleme mehr.

bei mir trat der fehler allerdings meist zu beginn von videosequenzen auf.

auch schon andere (ältere) treiber versucht?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. April 2013)

*AW: Starcraft 2 HotS stürzt bei wechsel auf desktop ab...*



jules.m schrieb:


> Im Internet finde ich den Fehler auch nirgends, scheint eher gänzlich unbekannt zu sein...


 Ich habe mal wirklich gesucht  und nach 10 Sekunden dies gefunden : Absturz und Spiel sagt "Direct X fehler"... - Foren - StarCraft II

Ich habe den Fehler auch hin und wieder, aber nur sehr selten, und auch erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit, etwa seit die Beta zu HotS begann.


----------



## jules.m (18. April 2013)

*AW: Starcraft 2 HotS stürzt bei wechsel auf desktop ab...*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5195289 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal wirklich gesucht  und nach 10 Sekunden dies gefunden : Absturz und Spiel sagt "Direct X fehler"... - Foren - StarCraft II
> 
> Ich habe den Fehler auch hin und wieder, aber nur sehr selten, und auch erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit, etwa seit die Beta zu HotS begann.


 

den thread hatte ich auch gefunden, nur erstens passierts bei mir nicht während dem spiel, sondern nur wenn ich via alt+tab auf den desktop wechsle und wieder zurückwechseln will, und zweites gibts in diesem thread keinen einzig gescheiten lösungsvorschlag der funktionieren würde...

und der hier kommt mir sicher nicht auf den pc...


> so ich hab jetzt die lösung zumindest bei mir
> 
> NVIDIA GeForece Experience heist sie das programm optiemirt die grafikeinstellungen für spiele einfach herunterlanden und darüber das spiel starten jetzt hängt es bei mir auch nicht mehr auf extremer grafikeinstellung
> 
> ...


----------



## jules.m (18. April 2013)

*AW: Starcraft 2 HotS stürzt bei wechsel auf desktop ab...*

ich werd mal ein paar ältere treiber durchprobieren und schauen obs was bringt...


----------

